# Tried and failed nexus



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I was very torn for along time, Thinkin about leaving my bolt for the nexus. And I did break down and got one, It's a great Phone on its own way and that way wasn't for me so 3 days after purchase it was returned and My Tbolt is back online. I shouldnt have left to begin with but live and learn.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ahhh the prodigal son. Just kidding man welcome back. What didn't you like about it?

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

What didn't you like about the nexus? My upgrade is in 2 weeks, thinking about getting it.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well guys I'll say this, the nexus does have a few cool selling points, but after using the thunderbolt with the colors,smoothness, call and surf, not to mention on the bolt we have aosp,sense and ics (shortly). As soon as you turn the nexus on and after you flash every Rom its got it looks the same! It doesn't handle oc that well and it just all around got old really quick, heck I only had it 3days and i took it back from boredom. But that's just me others seem to like it although they came from MOTO! LOL


----------



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

this is exactly what happened to me... I played with it and returned it. If i just came to verizon and had to pick a nexus or thunderbolt, I would choose the nexus, but I really liked having $650 in my pocket AND a thunderbolt =\


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I really thought about the nexus, played with a few, and I've decided to get a Transformer Prime instead and wait for a newer phone. Hopefully with newer (better) LTE radios and a newer CPU/GPU etc.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

I've read a lot of cons on various forums about the lack of a card slot, camera, curved screen and lack of signal. Verizon is teasing me now with an early upgrade, but I'll probably wait to see what comes out later.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

winterwar said:


> I've read a lot of cons on various forums about the lack of a card slot, camera, curved screen and lack of signal. Verizon is teasing me now with an early upgrade, but I'll probably wait to see what comes out later.


Signal is what scares me. I've been through enough during the teething of LTE. I think I'll wait for gen 2 LTE radios and see if they are any better.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

winterwar said:


> I've read a lot of cons on various forums about the lack of a card slot, camera, curved screen and lack of signal. Verizon is teasing me now with an early upgrade, but I'll probably wait to see what comes out later.


What are the signal issues? Verizon is offering me an early upgrade for the nexus also.

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't seen anything conclusive that shows that there are actually any signal issues, but there are a lot of Nexus owners that seem to think there are. They appear to be comparing the number of bars to their Tbolt or other VZW phones more than anything. Verizon says it's an illusion. LOL


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

winterwar said:


> I haven't seen anything conclusive that shows that there are actually any signal issues, but there are a lot of Nexus owners that seem to think there are. They appear to be comparing the number of bars to their Tbolt or other VZW phones more than anything. Verizon says it's an illusion. LOL


It isn't really the number of bars, but rather the signal strength, ie. -70dBm

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

So the Nexus cannot make calls and surf the internet?


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

greenblattsam said:


> So the Nexus cannot make calls and surf the internet?


Yes, it can do both at the same time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I had typically around 98dbm with the nexus in the same area as my tbolt had 78dbm so it definitely had worse signal even with the newer radios.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Spydersilk said:


> Yes, it can do both at the same time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Only while on LTE. Thunderbolt is the only Verizon phone that can do both on 3G


----------



## slim6596 (Jul 16, 2011)

Rezound can do it too.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Only while on LTE. Thunderbolt is the only Verizon phone that can do both on 3G


Only HTC phones are built to do this over 3G. Also, I have a better signal strength on my Nexus than I did on my TB sitting in the same exact location.


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm still using mine and love the (still unscratched) amoled screen and ics but the signal issues are starting to drive me crazy...I was waiting to decide what to do with the bolt til I got a second LTE phone so I didn't have to call Verizon to swap anything and I think I'm going to check on a screen replacement...the scratches are pretty bad on the right side (flash from the camera makes it look worse) and that "mystery blob" in the middle has been there for 6 months now







but I honestly don't even notice its there anymore.

















Sent from my RootzBoat powered Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki app


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Verizon says the signal on the Nexus is more accurate than any of their other phones, but they are working on a patch that will make it read more like the others and show another bar. LMFAO!

That "mystery blob" ought to get you a replacement. My Tbolt has a some light scratches and one tiny deep one that shows when the glare is just right. I've only had this Tbolt for a couple of months and don't treat it any different than my Dinc. I carried the Dinc for over a year and it doesn't have a mark on it's screen. Go figure...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

winterwar said:


> Verizon says the signal on the Nexus is more accurate than any of their other phones, but they are working on a patch that will make it read more like the others and show another bar. LMFAO!


They said that about the iPhone too... People have said (on here) that reading the actual signal level in dB on their Nexus and another LTE phone at the same time shows the Nexus isn't doing as well. This seems to be somewhat of a trend with Samsung phones...


----------

